# MySQL Create Datenbank verbieten



## schlawiner (29. November 2012)

Hallo,

da ich vermute evntl im falschen Bereich gepostet zu haben frage ich noch einmal hier!

ich scheider gerade bei einen Sript zur Datenbankerstellung

Datenbanname ist db_user_id

angelegt wird dies wie folgt


```
Q1="CREATE DATABASE IF NOT EXISTS $dbase;"
    Q2="GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON $user.* TO '$VAR_C' IDENTIFIED BY '$password' WITH GRANT OPTION;"
    Q3="FLUSH PRIVILEGES;"
    SQL="${Q1}${Q2}${Q3}"
    sqlcreate=`mysql --user=root --password=$rootpw -e "$SQL"`
```

nun möchte ich aber dem User das anlegen weiterer Datenbanken verbieten, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## timestamp (29. November 2012)

Schau mal nach REVOKE.


----------



## schlawiner (29. November 2012)

Hallo,

japp habe ich schon, allerdings kannst Du wohl so nur create revoken, was aber dann Datenbanken und Tabellen trifft. Da ich aber die Tabellen brauche .....

Trotzdem Danke


----------

